# Anyone know anything about crotch resizing?



## watson (Apr 27, 2015)

came across a pair of 5 dollar bibs today they fit great except the crotch is way to high gives me a wedgie on both sides... i was thinking just add a peice of fabric around crotch area but got no idea generally.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 27, 2015)

lol...at first read the title, I thought you meant getting a penis-job....like akin to a boob job, but for penis. and no, sorry I don't have any experience with crotch resizing


----------



## Dmac (Apr 27, 2015)

make the sholder straps longer and the crotch will not ride so high.


----------



## Durp (Apr 27, 2015)

Bahahaha! Get a good plastic surgeon!  in all seriousness making the straps longer is probably the best way to go.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Apr 27, 2015)

Dude, you're beautiful the way you are.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Apr 27, 2015)

Cut the crotch off and go half-commando ::woot::


----------



## watson (Apr 27, 2015)

Carl Wander said:


> Cut the crotch off and go half-commando ::woot::



Alright alright. Someone's gotta start a new trend.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 27, 2015)

LOL, opened this up thinking I was going to be deleting a thread.  Yeah, if you've got the straps loosened all the way see what you can do to to get ?extenders? or sew on additional strapping. Fabric stores sell elastic up to at least 3" wide.


----------



## Antelope Bob (Apr 27, 2015)

I think I can help with that, first step is to cut the seam from the crotch to about 4 inches down each leg, more if you think you need more room, the patch piece you will need will be diamond shaped <> sew it in. simple as that


----------



## Preacher (Apr 27, 2015)

We need to sign up some senior citizens that lived through the depression, dammit.


----------



## watson (Apr 27, 2015)

Antelope Bob said:


> I think I can help with that, first step is to cut the seam from the crotch to about 4 inches down each leg, more if you think you need more room, the patch piece you will need will be diamond shaped <> sew it in. simple as that



i think i can kinda understand how to do this, il have to play with it alittle because 5 bucks is a steal for a pair of new bibs.


----------



## Antelope Bob (Apr 27, 2015)

watson said:


> i think i can kinda understand how to do this, il have to play with it alittle because 5 bucks is a steal for a pair of new bibs.


Glad to be of help, helps if you have someone who can gauge how much of a piece you will need while you are wearing them, but if not take your time may take you a couple tries but i am sure you will get it.


----------



## Odin (Apr 27, 2015)

5 bucks is a steal for new bibs. Damn.

Are these like insulated canvas type bibs?

Your gonna need a damn good needle and thread to stitch em?


[email protected] ::meh:: renaming the thread throws off the funny from the previous comments. Eh?::woot::


----------



## watson (Apr 27, 2015)

JimH1991 said:


> Bahahaha! Get a good plastic surgeon!  in all seriousness making the straps longer is probably the best way to go.


the only problem im seeing with loosening the straps all the way is the front of the bibs are alot lower then normal and the straps are somewhat loose around my shouldhers

Edit: Hashtag bib-problems


----------



## Preacher (Apr 27, 2015)

@Odin Why I quoted in my post what it originally was. I see your point though and will put it back. I'm a smart-ass comedian too and it would rustle my jimmies if someone ruined my joke. No harm no foul. My brain glazed over 5 hours ago trying to catch up, lol. The crotches win! :layful::


----------



## watson (Apr 27, 2015)

Preacher said:


> @Odin Why I quoted in my post what it originally was. I see your point though and will put it back. I'm a smart-ass comedian too and it would rustle my jimmies if someone ruined my joke. No harm no foul. My brain glazed over 5 hours ago trying to catch up, lol. The crotches win! :layful::


it really doesnt matter lol.


----------



## Hobo Huck (Apr 27, 2015)

I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT!

I had this exact same problem with my Dickies bibs that I got 2 months ago. It drove me absolutely fucking crazy. I extended the shoulder strap as long as they could go, but it still rode my crotch. I fixed this by extending my straps using carabiners. By attaching a carabiner to each of my straps, it gave me the extra 2 inches of length that I needed to fix the crotch space.


----------



## Tude (Apr 28, 2015)

@Hobo Huck - ha "carabiners" was trying to look that up - that term always slips by me. Good idea! Also was thinking strap extenders perhaps from a fabric store like Joanns or something. Oh and googling "strap extenders" got some good input and then someone with a naughty mind put something else in there as a code word. I do seem to find that stuff


----------



## danknuggetts (Apr 29, 2015)

I rock the over sized women's bibs lol $11 yo


----------



## danknuggetts (Apr 29, 2015)

I know it's not really an answer but the diamond cut solution would work


----------

